

His Holiness Dalai Lama: Countering Stress and Depression - rblion
http://www.dalailama.com/messages/articles/counter-stress

======
1point2
Seems to have been posted for this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3365289> Nice.

------
conformal
everyone talks about the dalai lama but i think the more interesting situation
is that of the panchen lama:

[http://www.zimbio.com/Dalai+Lama/articles/762/Panchen+Lama+K...](http://www.zimbio.com/Dalai+Lama/articles/762/Panchen+Lama+Kidnapped+14+years+Tibet)

